# GPU-Z 0.3.8 another bug



## Bo$$ (Dec 29, 2009)

9800gt dont have directcompute and should have Physx on


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 2, 2010)

bump for wizzard


----------



## Mussels (Jan 2, 2010)

what makes you say it doesnt have direct compute?


----------



## TVman (Jan 2, 2010)

everything is fine your card IS direct compute 4.0 and it does not say Physx because you problably havent turn it on!!!


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 2, 2010)

i thought direct compute was 5XXX only and i do have physx on


----------



## TVman (Jan 2, 2010)

dirct compute comes from shader model!so in your case it is shader model 4.0 and my HD4850 has 4.1 but the physx part might be a bug that you are experiencing hope wizzard has time to look in to it.


----------

